# Happy Thanksgiving



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

No idea how we're gonna cook this guy😳


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

He looks like he’ll feed a crowd that’s for sure! Lots of yummy leftovers… once you decide how to cook him 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

That’s a big turkey 👀🤣


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my! Good luck cooking him.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Yummy! Best wishes on the cooking!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Out of curiosity, how much does he weigh?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Out of curiosity, how much does he weigh?


Let’s all take guesses 🤣 mine is 23 pounds! 🤪 ( had to change it 🤦🏻‍♀️ )


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay, I won't tell yet.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m gonna say 23lbs


----------



## FarmLife (Dec 18, 2020)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Let’s all take guesses  mine is 30 pounds!


Mine is too!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

36 to 42? Is it was I had to double check what thread I clicked on notification hoping it wasn't a 30 lb cricket we were guessing on lol.


----------



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

Looks delicious! We raise 4 turkeys for Thanksgiving every year--one for my mom's table, one for my dad's table, one for my in-laws' table, and one for us (which we debone, cut into 1-lb packages, and freeze so we can get our turkey fix all year round). Turkey is A Big Deal in my family!

Our 4 turkeys averaged 16lbs, and this guy looks a bit bigger--I'm going to say 19lbs!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh how I miss home raised Turkey. Maybe next season 

I say he's at least 25# 

Be sure to post a picture of him all cooked up


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Since Cathy already said 25#, I’m gonna have to bump up to 27#! 
when does the betting close so we can check the answer? 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Since Cathy already said 25#, I’m gonna have to bump up to 27#!
> when does the betting close so we can check the answer? 😂


Maybe on thanksgiving?!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I showed it to my dad and he said it's 24 lbs best guess he has lol guess I went over board hahahaha it looks like a bigger though.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll go with that! Tomorrow morning. Although, my granddaughter has to work so he won't be cooked until Friday.
Still figuring out the cooking situation. Son says he is too big for his smoker. They got him into a bin for brining and 20 lbs of ice did not cover him.
This is the first Thanksgiving in years that we have had a homegrown fresh turkey.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh wow, He looks huge in that sink. Im saying hes at least 30lbs. Just take.the 2nd rack out of the oven. Put him in a large dutch oven and get to cookin! Happy Turkey day!💝


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

35.37 
Mine was a little over 25 and yours fills out the sink better.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Hint: y'all are getting closer. It is a big sink.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I want to say 30 but I don’t want to sound dumb 🤣


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow..bigger??...ok..I change my estimate to 29.5 pounds 😅


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok....here we go! 42 lbs!😂🤣🦃


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

33.333333 😆🤷🏼‍♀️😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok....here we go! 42 lbs!😂🤣🦃


You tell em Moers! 😆


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> 33.333333 😆🤷🏼‍♀️😂


You’re gonna be the winner 😆


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I want to say 30 but I don’t want to sound dumb 🤣


I had said 36 to 42 so don't feel dumb. Then I showed it to my dad and he said 24 because he is thinking store bought. 

I will sit in the corner with my pointed hay on until we find out the weight lol.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Somebody else had posted to include ounces so I figured I’d throw some on there 😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Today we find out the winner… _suspenseful music plays_


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boer Mama said:


> Today we find out the winner… _suspenseful music plays_


It's funny I am dying to know and checking back in between making casseroles and dressings and pies etc lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

We should put our final guess and _suspensefully_ wait 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> ☝😁


Come on Toth make a guess!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

My final guess is 18 pounds 😬🤣


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry I'm so late. I realize that on the East Coast people may have already sliced their turkey.

Drum Roll Please🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁

*45.5 pounds fully dressed!!!!*
Some of you were closing in.

And he is not the biggest we have ever put in our oven.
A number of years ago we grew one to 48lbs.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Awww no I was so far off 😫🤣🤣


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> Sorry I'm so late. I realize that on the East Coast people may have already sliced their turkey.
> 
> Drum Roll Please🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁
> 
> ...


Wow my highest range was still off by about 3 pounds. Nice turkey.

Congrats! Hope you have a great day with family and friends enjoying your big one!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Rod manufactured this out of two aluminum pans. Obviously (you can see the holes) I will have to double or even triple line it. It barely fits in my oven.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Do you have a big sheet pan to put under it?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> We should put our final guess and _suspensefully_ wait 🤣


I thought we did that yesterday! 🤣


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my gosh! THAT IS HUGE! How long did it take to cook? (Once it's finished, that is). Hoping your pan will work out okay!


----------



## FrizzyHairAndGoats (3 mo ago)

That as funny to read all of the replies!😂


----------



## FrizzyHairAndGoats (3 mo ago)

That was*🤦‍♀️ Sorry!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Omg that’s a HUGE turkey


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you all for joining the fun. It has been great. 
He will take about 15 hours to cook so he will go into the oven tonight. The last huge one was done way before we expected.
As before we will have to remove the oven door to slide him in off of a stool.
I do have a large sheet to put under him to try to catch drippings but I am sure I will have to clean the oven over the weekend.
Hope you all had a great day of food, friends and family💖


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess you will have a few leftovers.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That is incredible! Amazing. What breed of turkey was this?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😁


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Broad Breasted Bronze

Here's two grown men getting that bugger into the oven.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Oh wow 😳😳😳😳😳


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Any bigger and you'd need a bigger oven. 😂


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We all kind of agreed that we won't raise another one to this size. It's been a challenge.
But it sure is fun to see the looks on people's faces.
😳 🤪😧🙀😳


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is huge😳


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Final chapter.
Yesterday I did 16 pints of meat and 7 quarts of broth. Still have large stockpot of broth simmering on a back burner.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Nicely done! 🤩


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Awesome!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My goodness..that SuperSize turkey is going to feed your family for a year! Thats AWESOME! Good Job! 
But how was the flavor? Really good???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work 👍


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

He was delicious! Not dry at all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😁


----------

